# Melkor or the Valar? Help me decide...



## Lómelindë Lindórië (Apr 29, 2022)

Help me decide...

I've received invitation from Melkor to Angband already, but I can't just deny the Valar like this...  

_So it came that she fled to a distant land where none inhabited other than herself, for the Valar of Arda sent no aid, yet Melkor had hearkened to her too soon, and so did she to him. Grief filled her eyes, for she had loved the Light of the Two Trees, and truly wished to seek them again, since she had been a remarkable Calaquendi, but also stood as a Maia of Manwe and Varda. Heart and mind wavered, for Angband she had been welcomed to, yet deep down she was not surprised as she thought she would be; however, Melkor she could change, and in her fiery spirit as a Noldorin Féanorian she truly wished to reform him for the better. For so long he had been named Melkor in her heart, rather than Morgoth, of which name originated from Feanor himself, for she understood that even the most misunderstood of souls could alter their ways. Such a resemblance was drawn between her and Nienna, one of the Aratar of the Vala, and once again, for ever more, her anguish was rekindled within such a paradox she had initiated within herself._


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Apr 29, 2022)

Speaking about the book, it's better to choose the Valar. By contrast, our @Melkor is friendly and not evil at all. So don't be afraid to follow him.


----------

